# Two litters same cage??



## rawdyrat (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, 
I have two litters, one born today and one two weeks old. (they where accidents) 
I really need some advice, the 1st litter (at two weeks) are scampering about, and walking over their newborn half brothers and sisters. Licking them and nibbling them. The mum of the 1st litter has also taken some of the newborns and put them with her own, but i'm worried that they won't get fed, as they won't be able to compete with the older kittens for milk. Also they where more spread out and probably cold. 
I've put the newborns and their mum in another cage, right now, she seems stressed (trying to escape) I really really don't know what to do.
The newborn kittens ( which i tried my best not to touch) have all been fed. I can see milk in their tummies. 
should i keep them separate till their older? or let the two mums get on with and trust them. 
All of the first litter have survived this far, it would break my heart if anything happen to the newborns. 

i really need some advice.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It depends.

With 2 moms, since it sounds like they are trusting each other, will help care for each other's young. One often will watch over the babies while the other takes a break to get food or relax.

On the other hand they can steal each other's babies, and not let the other mom take over.

With them being newborns I would wait till they were about 5 days if you want to introduce them back to each other simply because during the first 5 days they are getting colostrum which is very important and is only produced by the mom during the first 3 to 7 days.

Other then that if they seem like they are doing fine with each other's litters, you Can keep them together if you think it's going to be safe.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's best to keep them separate until they're older. It doesn't happen often, but moms can fight over babies. The biggest issue is that your older litter isn't weaned yet so the newbies and the bigger kids will be competing for milk and the older kids will win, hands down. For the newbies' sake, keep them apart until they're weaned. 
Also, don't worry about touching them--rats don't reject their babies just for being touched by humans. Many people with litters suggest handling the babies as much as possible from day one so that they're well socialized when they're older.


----------



## rawdyrat (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you both so much. You've made feel better for separating them. the new mum seems happier now and excepted the new cage (she lived in before, when i first got her) and she's busy arrange the newborns in the nest. So i think it was the best decision. Thank you again I'm feeling happier now.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So glad to hear it's going well! Good luck with both litters--that's quite a handful!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck with both litters.

btw, we like pictures so if you ever want to spam us with baby pictures we would love it


----------

